# Zulu Shapes?



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have really gotten into the Zulu shape of my Peterson 268 (see below). I have two of them now in the Killarney and Racing Green stains. I was wondering if anyone knows of any other brands that have a Zulu shape. I have also seen it listed as a Woodstock shape on occasion.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I have really gotten into the Zulu shape of my Peterson 268 (see below). I have two of them now in the Killarney and Racing Green stains. I was wondering if anyone knows of any other brands that have a Zulu shape. I have also seen it listed as a Woodstock shape on occasion.


Dunhill, Ser Jac, Maestro, Richland, Tinsky, Rad, Stanwell.

Those are a few that come to mind.

~Bill


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Here's an Ardor for deep pockets


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

madurofan said:


> Dunhill, Ser Jac, Maestro, Richland, Tinsky, Rad, Stanwell.
> 
> Those are a few that come to mind.
> 
> ~Bill


Does anyone know shape names or numbers for the above manufacturers?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Here's an Ardor for deep pockets


Almost mentioned Smokingpipes :r

Zulu and Yachtsman are the most common names.

Shape 21 for Dunhill.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I got a nice larsen sandblast zulu, I couldn't agree more they are the super cool of pipe shapes, it's practically horizontal, you have to 'guess' light it as you can't see the top of the bowl when lighting...smokes great...an Aran Pete's 268 is on the cards...for sure


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Does anyone know shape names or numbers for the above manufacturers?


Kaywoodie shape # is 01 here is a picture of mine, which is a 5101 super grain, shank logo from the early 1930's! They are also classified as Yachtsman shape










I also just sold a couple of Weber zulus shape # 605, and 015


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Just keep that racing green out of the sunlight or it will be racing yellow-brown, like mine.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Mad Hatter said:


> Just keep that racing green out of the sunlight or it will be racing yellow-brown, like mine.


:tpd: lol .. and mine :r


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Here she is...and I loves her...super comfortable to clench, smokes like a dream, and if I remember correctly I paid about €45 for her (50% normal retail price)...it's a Crown Series larsen, great danish quality at real prices..I smoke latakia in her which I feel fits the style.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Did I mention I have a Dunhill Dress Zulu Group 3 that has been smoked once for sale?
Or a Lane Era Charatan Yachtsman on mr.c's site for sale at a great price?
hehehehehehe


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Bruce said:


> Did I mention I have a Dunhill Dress Zulu Group 3 that has been smoked once for sale?
> Or a Lane Era Charatan Yachtsman on mr.c's site for sale at a great price?
> hehehehehehe


Love to buy the Zulu....but outta my price range I'm afraid....found this one on-line....my birth year Dunhill....1966....$375....WAY outta my price range. Anyone with more money than sense....feel free to BOMB me! :tu


----------

